# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Jeffrey Epstein M.D. | 29 Year Old-Traction Alopecia and Male Pattern Baldness

## tbtadmin

I am 29 year old and have traction alopecia and now mpb,have some miniature hair and diffuse thining may be,not on any meds but thinking about doing ht,what do you think i would need ,how many grafts etc and iam considering fue at this time,how about shock loss and scarring and availble donor hair for future ht,also s it a good idea for me to start now with ht or wait till i loose it,my traction alopecia started at age 14 and mpb i guess at age 25 if this is mpb?so i dont want any meds due to side effects but need your advise?thank you.

*IAHRS Member, Jeffrey Epstein, M.D. of Miami and NYC Responds:*

----------

